# Simple & tasty seafood pasta.....



## dernektambura (Mar 8, 2019)

It's Int'l womens day so it was my turn to cook....
Mussels meat, lobster meat and shrimps + home made Zinfandel rose vine....
Collecting points for rainy days..  lol.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 8, 2019)

I would make myself sick eating as much of that as I could!!!  That really looks incredible.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2019)

Dang that good   I could handle a plate of that     "Like"

Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2019)

YEAP! Looks good!
Happy International Woman’s Day!!!


----------



## checkdude (Mar 8, 2019)

Yap. Looks awesome ! Especially love the home made wine.As I say to my wife you can NEVER have too much. Live the combination of the seafood. Must make a note.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2019)

Simple wonderful looking meal......on a no-meat Friday for a lot of people. Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks delicious!
I love seafood pasta!!
Al


----------

